# Please be careful to post in the correct forum!



## Joe Blow (11 November 2004)

Hi everyone!

Just a reminder to give some thought to which forum your post belongs in BEFORE you hit the submit button.  

I have started on a campaign to move threads that have been posted in the wrong forum to the forum they should have been posted in, just to start cleaning things up a bit. So please, if you can't find a thread, do a search for it in the other forums or contact me directly. 

I want to stress that absolutely NOTHING is being deleted!

As Aussie Stock Forums grows it will become a valuable resource and it is my obligation to make sure it is all properly organised.

So please, only post about ASX listed companies, specific industries and/or sectors or matters directly relating to day to day trading in the ASX Stock Chat Forum.

Thank you for your assistance!


----------

